

Ubuntu's desktop "on its own will die" - eksith
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/08/why-ubuntus-creator-still-invests-his-fortune-in-an-unprofitable-company

======
hardwaresofton
Wow, brand new respect for Canonical here.

